# Tying on Your Arrows



## goosehunter20

Yesterday I was out driving around and found this great spot to shoot carp. So I stop and get out and shoot one and then another and as I am reeling in my line I notice the arrow isnt coming with. So its the only arrow I have because I lost my spair last week so I end up walking in about 3 foot of water to go get it. As much as I enjoy swimming I would much rather be able to reel a fish in without loosing my arrow. My question is how do you like to tie on your arrows?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

What are you tieing to? Directions come with the safety slides, It is a process of makeing a loop then sliding the whole arrow threw the loop. I use the same process for rings and slides.


----------



## roughfishfever22

I use the loop knot like they suggest for the safety slides. It is suppose to make the line trail better and i have no complaints about my arrows falling off yet(knock on wood). I also tie new knots every once in awhile just because the line will wear around the arrow but to lose 2 arrows in a matter of weeks is not good unless you are shooting hundreds of shots a day. Are you sure it is your knot coming loose or you might have rotten string.

go to http://www.amsbowfishing.com/includes/f ... depage.pdf 
and that is how I tie my knots on to my arrow and I also put a little knot on the short peice of line sticking out of the knot to prevent that from pulling back through the knot just to be safe.


----------



## goosehunter20

Yea I have the slides and no the line is not breaking you can see where it is soming untied because the line is all curly.


----------



## roughfishfever22

What type of knot are you or were you using when the arrows fell off. If it wasn't the loop knot I would suggest trying that and hopefully that will fix your problem.


----------



## neb_bo

what kind of line are you using?

if its monafilament, thats your problem.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

http://www.bowfishingsd.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=455 here is a video of a way to tie your arrows.


----------

